# Another Seaview leaves drydock



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another completed Moebius Eight Window Seaview gets ready to go to it's new home.
The client wanted a Semi-Gloss finish(I kinda like it!), All limber holes drilled out, with Sheet styrene backing, all seams removed,Painted with my custom mix Air Brushed on.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Nice build up Mark, semi gloss looks good...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fxshop said:


> Nice build up Mark, semi gloss looks good...


Sincere thanks Randy! I kinda dig it with the Semi-Gloss!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Niiiiiiiice!!!!!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

shweeeet !


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

She's a beauty thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Nice Mark! The semi gloss resembles the large model on display in the observation nose throughout the first season.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Good Job! Good Photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful work, man. How can I get jobs like that? All people send me are scantily-clad chicks to paint.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I like that semi-gloss, too! I think I'll give that a try on my 4-window "Flying Sub" version. I can always change it back with dullcoat. 
Thanks for the idea, Mark!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a great looking buildup, your client is sure to be very pleased.

:thumbsup:


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

sweet! very nice looking


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Another nice build Mark! Add another notch in your J2 hull! LOL.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> Another nice build Mark! Add another notch in your J2 hull! LOL.


Thanks Tim!!!

Got another one lined up....along with a J2!


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Simply beautiful, a perfect job Mark! I really like the semi-gloss finish.


----------



## Trublood (Aug 3, 2011)

Great Job! I like the semi-gloss finish also. I might try that on mine. 

Alex


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

A Sweet looking ride, indeed!


----------

